# Need advice



## mazement1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im new in the Pensacola area and I have family coming to visit in mid April. Im looking on a good price on a fishing chater to do some good fishing. It seems like the prices here are really expensive and Im just looking for something like 4 hours and to catch some good fish for 3 of us. Any suggestions??


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

call capt. john rivers,,,, he will hook ya up....:usaflag


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Skip Mason on the Playful Seas.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I second Capt John (Mega-Bite)

http://www.megabiteinshore.com/


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Dusty Powers!!


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

give me a call


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Buzz and Brian Pitts with the Gambler.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Wes Rozier is who I fished with Thursday. Captain John was out there and catching fish too, as was Captain Corey (don't know his last name but it might be Quarles or something like that)

Captain Wes won't be beat on his prices...charters are worth the money when you consider all the money that you spend on fishing, and the convenience of a guide.


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Brian Pitts---the Gambler

or

Jason Simmons---Finatic charters


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

stay away from the chulamar its quanity not quality on that boat but dont get me wrong bubba thorsen is a great guy


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

If your ever in destin and want to get a more personal trip, hook up with Captain Gary-O. He charters his Team Go~n~Mo boat. 18 foot center console that is more than capable. He is very knowledgable of the area to boot. PM me if your intrested, and i will get you his number, or you can look him up on the forum. Good luck!


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

just curious, what is the price range for inshore charters? i wouldnt mind hanging around someone who actually knows what they are doing that i could learn a few things from.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the best things any angler can do, especially when trying to learn, is to book a trip with a charter boat or guide.

Their experience is wht you pay for, the boat ride and lost tackle is free.

I've had the opportunity through my writing career to ride with many of the guides and charters around here and it has spoiled me. I think everyone knows how to fish like these guys.

You'll be lok at $300 to $450 for 1/2 day. They're all about the same pricewise.

Good luck.


----------

